# Black rapid strap - any left handed users?



## RGF (Feb 21, 2016)

Does any one the BR strap on the left side? I always hang the camera on my right side.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm left handed, but put my camera on my right side because I hold it with my right hand. I do most things left handed, but some things feel better in my right. I use a computer mouse in my right hand as well.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 21, 2016)

Well they don't exactly make a lot of left handed cameras now do they? I have a black rapid and think they would be easy to flip over to the other shoulder, but that may just be the one I have.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi RGF. 
I have used a BR strap left handed, but that was one half of the twin strap which is handed, it was only briefly, I separated the straps down during an Airshow to concentrate on using one camera lens combo. I'm a righty so it felt kind of awkward, it feels more normal grabbing the left side camera when carrying both for some reason, possibly just the way the straps hang when the camera is up to the eye. To be honest I didn't stop to analyse, just kept taking pictures. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## slclick (Feb 21, 2016)

Try out the Cross strap by BR, I flip it over for my wife and she's a lefty. Some of them you can slide off the adjusters and flip them around as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a regular BR strap and also the Sport L left-handed one. For general use, I don't see the point in a left-side strap – since you need to grip the camera in your right hand to shoot, it seems most efficient to raise the camera to your eye with that hand. 

I use the left-handed strap specifically and only with my 600/4L IS II. In that case, it's much better to hold/lift the combo by the tripod foot instead of the camera body, so having the lens on my left side is ideal as I can raise it to shooting position and then support it with my left hand.


----------



## RGF (Feb 21, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have a regular BR strap and also the Sport L left-handed one. For general use, I don't see the point in a left-side strap – since you need to grip the camera in your right hand to shoot, it seems most efficient to raise the camera to your eye with that hand.
> 
> I use the left-handed strap specifically and only with my 600/4L IS II. In that case, it's much better to hold/lift the combo by the tripod foot instead of the camera body, so having the lens on my left side is ideal as I can raise it to shooting position and then support it with my left hand.



Hi NA

Thanks. The best use of the left handed BR strap I have heard.

Rich


----------



## jcarapet (Feb 21, 2016)

Left handed, leave it right with the sport. Not a big deal. Doesn't block keys or wallet which i keep in front pocket that way, so I don't mind


----------



## old-pr-pix (Feb 21, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm left handed, but put my camera on my right side because I hold it with my right hand. I do most things left handed, but some things feel better in my right. I use a computer mouse in my right hand as well.



+1 here, identical situation. My BR is right-handed. Left-handed folks just naturally adapt to a lot of right-hand things. Scissors - I have left handed ones but have trouble using them, I like right-handed ones better. In younger years I could bat either left- or right-handed, but preferred right-handed. I always used a right-handed hockey stick.

My all time favorite camera... a Mamiya... the only camera company I am aware of that made left-handed grips for their cameras. Loved it!


----------



## RGF (Feb 22, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'm left handed, but put my camera on my right side because I hold it with my right hand. I do most things left handed, but some things feel better in my right. I use a computer mouse in my right hand as well.
> ...



Stick around in another 40 days or so, there will be left hand camera announced on this forum. Or at least there useless is around the 1st of April.


----------

